# adam's rotors TAX MAN deal | $50 savings for 1 month!



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

starting TODAY thru the 16th of April, for 4 FULL WEEKS...

*receive free coated hubs or 1/2 off a G4000 upgrade on EVERY order! 
that's a $50 value to you!!!*

use code: *ARTAXMAN*
(code only valid w/a full *4 corner set* and checkout must include coated hubs/G4000 selection; this code then discounts total)

SHOP NOW HERE!
...this opens up your options to ANY of our exclusive patterns, at no charge!

*AR EXCLUSIVES-*
*
AR drift I [triple curve] & **AR drift II [triple curve/slot]:
**







*
_[must be ordered with coated hubs]
_*
AR drag I [cross-hatch/slot] & **AR drag II [cross-hatch/double slot]:*
*







*
_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_

*AR sport I [over-dimple] & **AR sport II [over-slot]:
**







*
_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR race [double slot] & **AR street [double slot/drill]:
**







*
_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]
_
*AR speed [multi-slot] & **AR track [double slot/dimple]**:








*
_[must be ordered with __coated__ hubs]_


SHOP NOW HERE!


_deal ONLY good on new orders placed today for the next 4 weeks before midnight on the 16th._


*EMAIL us NOW w/ANY questions, and ask for the AR tax deal!*


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

happy monday!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

this is it!


----------

